
Packet.net Beats AWS; Price and Performance - dmcgill50
http://blog.tiingo.com/switched-away-aws-packet-net-benchmarking-networking-disk-processing-speeds/?utm_source=clouddevweekly&utm_medium=email
======
dmcgill50
Is this really true?

